# Angellizenz Lanzarote/ Kanarische Inseln



## Miiiiiiiiiike (19. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in weniger als 5 Wochen gehts für mich nach Lanzarote.
Kann mir jemand sagen wo genau ich dort eine Angellizenz kaufen kann und was ich dafür alles an Unterlagen benötige?

was ich bisher herausfinden konnte ist das die Lizenzen für 3 Jahre Gültigkeit haben und zw. 13- u. 15€ kosten.
Hab auch von einem Formular gelesen welches mal im Vorfeld schon ausfüllen kann, leider war der Link nicht mehr aktiv.

Die Infos, die ich mir "ergoogelt" habe sind alle ziemlich wackelig und ungenau beschrieben. Da ich nicht sehr lange dort bin wollte ich nicht so viel Zeit damit verplempern und mich nicht erst vor Ort erkundigen.

Ich war Anfang des Jahres auf Mallorca und habe dort auch versucht an eine Lizenz zu kommen. nachdem ich in einigen Angelshops war und auch einige einheimische angesprochen hatte wurde mir immer wieder gesagt ich bräuchte keine, hier angeln alle ohne. Ständig mit diesem Schlechten Gewissen zu Angeln macht aber auch keinen Spaß ehrlich gesagt, auch wenn ich bis zum Schluss nicht ein einziges mal kontrolliert wurde.


----------



## Fr33 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Angellizenz Lanzarote/ Kanarische Inseln*

Mein Letzter Stand ist:

Mallorca: Braucht man def. ne Lizenz. Kostet 15,01€ und kann man online ausfüllen - per Kreditkarte zahlen und sich die Lizenz ausdrucken.

Was die Kanaren angeht, da scheint es irgendwie bescheiden zu sein. Da muss man klassisch mit Reisepass zu nem Amt - dort was ausfüllen. Dann damit zur Bank und zahlen. Die Bank stempelt was ab und dann damit wieder zur Behörde, die dann ne Lizens ausstellen. Glauen ein Passbild wollen die auch haben. Mi Pech gehen da 2 Vormittage drauf! 

Hier mal ein Link: http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

Wenn ich das so lese schreckt mich das schon ab..... So nett und toll die Leute im Süden immer sind - bei Verwaltungsgeschichten kann zum Spießrutenlauf werden ....


----------



## Fyrdraca (19. September 2016)

*AW: Angellizenz Lanzarote/ Kanarische Inseln*

Hallo!

Hier bekommst du die genaue Info was du benötigst:

http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

Lese dir die Seite genau durch !
Die Erlaubnis ist gültig auf den gesammten Kanarischen Inseln für 3 Jahre.
Du brauchst die Categoria 3, es sei denn dun möchtest eine Harpune einsetzen.
Ich habe die Erlaubnis vor 2 Jahren auf Fuerteventura bekommen, es wird erst eine vorläufige ausgestellt, und ca 2 Wochen kannst du wenn du magst dann die Plastikkarte abholen ( musst du aber nicht). 

Du kannst auch diesen tröt hier durchlesen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=304995


Gruß

Fyrdraca


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. September 2016)

*AW: Angellizenz Lanzarote/ Kanarische Inseln*

Hi
Ich hab mir vor etwa 3 Jahren auf Lanzarote die Lizenz geholt, es war zwar etwas mühsam, aber sooo schlimm jetzt auch wieder nicht.
Du mußt in die Hauptstadt Arecife fahren, genaue Adresse weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, war aber nicht schwer zu finden, dort gehst du aufs Amt, wartest ein bisserl, dann gibst du deine Daten her, leider verstand dort niemand Englisch, Deutsch schon gar nicht.
Die wollen den Pass sehen, ein Passbild und eine Adresse auf Lanzarote, einfach die vom Hotel nehmen oder kann auch ein Fake sein, einfach irgentwas.
Dann bekommst du eine Rechnung, mit der gehst du in die nächste Bank, ca. 50m entfernt, stehst ewig in der Schlange, zahlst den Betrag ein, gehst wieder zurück und zumindest ich habe dann die Plastikkarte gleich bekommen.
Hat etwa 1,5h gedauert, Familie war einsweilen auf einen kleinen Stadtbummel.
Alles in Allen, ist etwas aufwendig, aber keine Hexerei.
TL
Johannes


----------



## JahBal (10. November 2016)

*AW: Angellizenz Lanzarote/ Kanarische Inseln*

Moin

Sau einfach auf Lanzarote. Brauchst nur nen Ausweis. Früh morgens hin Antrag stellen. Zur Bank mit den papieren und bezahlen und wieder zurück. Sache von 1-2std.
Hier fürs Navi:
Av. Fred Olsen, 35500 Arrecife, Las Palmas, Spanien

Check meinen post zu allem was du brauchst und tipps zum angeln auf Lanzarote.

Viel Spaß dort ist echt klasse da.


----------

